# Hooked on gigging!!!!



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Finally got to go last night. Went to Destin, got there a couple of hours before dark, caught one red in the slot, one flounder on a gulp new penny. Started gigging once it got dark, by 10 o'clock I had one limit. Here are some pics of the fish and also here are some pics of the bracket and lights and gig that I used. I made all of this by trial and error, and help from you guys on the forum, especially you jbtide for all your help. The bracket that I made allows me to adjust up and down, in and out, and side to side, that way I can still use my foot control motor that was already on the boat when I bought it. I didn't scare one flounder last night but I noticed the mullet was a little skiddish. The center light is a flounder pro 2600 and the two side lights are both 2000's. All three are pulling 8.4 amps on my little dc generator. I hate to brag but I wouldn't change nothing about it. Thanks guys for all your help. I'm HOOKED. P.S. that all thread gig is the ticket.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice work Bobby, Gotta love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats a bad a$% setup! Congrats as well, Im glad I could be of assistance, and the more I think about it, a couple flounder pro 2000's on either side would be clutch. I can only imagine how much area you light up with those 3 led's....I know I do!! Gonna send a Pm, by the way.


----------

